# Pausing Door Dash



## iheartsubarus (Dec 23, 2019)

Has anyone else had issues with pausing door dash and still receiving orders? It’s happened twice already and it’s killing my acceptance rate.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

iheartsubarus said:


> Has anyone else had issues with pausing door dash and still receiving orders? It's happened twice already and it's killing my acceptance rate.


I don't pause anymore because if you go more than 30 minutes they take you offline. I just decline everything until I'm ready. Plus that way if they send me some crazy good trip where there's clearly a huge tip I'll drop what I'm doing and jump on it.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Why would anyone be worried about their acceptance rating on DD?? You must be one of those good little Dashers that take all the garbage lol 
You must make about $6-9 bucks an hour.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

iheartsubarus said:


> Has anyone else had issues with pausing door dash and still receiving orders? It's happened twice already and it's killing my acceptance rate.


DD has more app issues than the other companies. Yes that has happened to me a couple times. If your new, you will soon find a host of other app problems from time to time. Once I was completely signed out of the app at home and kept getting texts for "new orders". LOL

P.S. Don't worry about your acceptance rate.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

The worst is when you put the app to the background and they put you on a pause or when your phone is locked and you come back and see your shift is over cuz the app put you on pause without telling you. I have to constantly check my phone to make sure these assholes didn't pause my shift. 
Don't have that issue with eats.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I love how the 35 min timer resets every time you pause now, perfect for multi apping


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

The app lags a lot, sometimes if you pause 2 or 3 times the app kicks off the block, I don't pause anymore, my acceptance rate is 19%.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> Why would anyone be worried about their acceptance rating on DD?? You must be one of those good little Dashers that take all the garbage lol
> You must make about $6-9 bucks an hour.


shhhh!!!! Let the ants eat the scraps. They'll, eventually, learn anyway.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

uberboy1212 said:


> I love how the 35 min timer resets every time you pause now, perfect for multi apping


In my experience, it doesn't really reset. It appears to, but if you go over 35 minutes total, it ends your shift.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

WAHN said:


> In my experience, it doesn't really reset. It appears to, but if you go over 35 minutes total, it ends your shift.


Really? That doesn't make sense, why even have it reset then? I'm pausing more then ever these days and never had that issue. I used to always get kicked off my block for pausing too long


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

uberboy1212 said:


> Really? That doesn't make sense, why even have it reset then? I'm pausing more then ever these days and never had that issue. I used to always get kicked off my block for pausing too long


Haven't tempted fate in a while. Maybe I'll try it out tomorrow.

As if everything these companies do makes sense.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> Really? That doesn't make sense, why even have it reset then? I'm pausing more then ever these days and never had that issue. I used to always get kicked off my block for pausing too long


Yea, gotta be careful. Just more shady shit from DD. I lost my block a couple days ago. You now have to keep track of how long you're on pause and do the math. DD is worse than Uber in the shady department.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Teksaz said:


> Why would anyone be worried about their acceptance rating on DD?? You must be one of those good little Dashers that take all the garbage lol
> You must make about $6-9 bucks an hour.


Best answer!!!


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

iheartsubarus said:


> Has anyone else had issues with pausing door dash and still receiving orders? It's happened twice already and it's killing my acceptance rate.


Doordash has figured out a way to circumvent it's own system then has the audacity to ding the drivers for not playing along.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> shhhh!!!! Let the ants eat the scraps. They'll, eventually, learn anyway.


Right, unfortunately the problem is that people who are willing to take the scraps is the reason these companies can slash rates and get away with it.


----------



## iheartsubarus (Dec 23, 2019)

Teksaz said:


> Why would anyone be worried about their acceptance rating on DD?? You must be one of those good little Dashers that take all the garbage lol
> You must make about $6-9 bucks an hour.


I should expect a garbage response from a Texan. &#128514;


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Don't be mad because the truth hurts lol


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Teksaz said:


> Don't be mad because the truth hurts lol


It's maddening just getting gasoline paid for if that at all. That in itself provokes irrational behaviors.

Ever get those merchants that have their tablet down when you get there. Yeah, pisses me off the most.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

rideshareapphero said:


> Right, unfortunately the problem is that people who are willing to take the scraps is the reason these companies can slash rates and get away with it.


Theft, is a reduction in pay.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

This is from today so far

52 minutes


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

door dash pay sucks today . in the last 2 months they slashed the pay 25 % my math says.
lyft pays better today then door dash . and that acc rating who gives a (!!!!!!) about it mine used to be 65 % 2 months ago today i am at 38 % my wife stopped delivering for them she said its stupid .
For every order i let them time out if there not worth it . less then a dollar a mile is trash a buck a mile is garbage . Honestly dd is really not worth driving anymore .


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> door dash pay sucks today . in the last 2 months they slashed the pay 25 % my math says.
> lyft pays better today then door dash . and that acc rating who gives a (!!!!!!) about it mine used to be 65 % 2 months ago today i am at 38 % my wife stopped delivering for them she said its stupid .
> For every order i let them time out if there not worth it . less then a dollar a mile is trash a buck a mile is garbage . Honestly dd is really not worth driving anymore .


Can't even remember how many $3 orders I have declined at this point.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Woohaa said:


> Can't even remember how many $3 orders I have declined at this point.


i quit dd . they cut the pay about 50 % less from when i first started 6 months ago. Today i drive lyft uber x and gubhub .
dd is almost as bad as uber eats . after tax i suspect a net pay of 10 bucks an hour minus fuel . Or decline 100 to find 1 ok order


----------

